# Signs To Notice If A Mud Crab Is Stealing Your Bait!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Signs To Notice If A Mud Crab Is Stealing Your Bait!

Mud Crabs (also Samoan or Sole Crabs) are found throughout the Pacific & Indian Oceans. I've seen & ate them from the Philippines (known as aliamanu) to Australia & Indonesia to Thailand. In Singapore there are massive farms raising these powerful crustaceans. In Hawaii they are sought after as Samoan Crabs.

Today i could tell after watching my rig that a large Samoan Crab was after my bait. You need to be aware of the signs. 
1) The bait pulling that creates rod tip vibrations. A simple bell will alert you. Note that it won't take off, if it does after the pulling it may be a stingray. 
2) After a good pull there will be tremendous weight that'll give a little. Sometimes the line will tangle in the joints. If you're lucky the hook will catch it. Most times the crab will let go. If your lucky you might get the claw as a souvenir! 
3) Inspect your leader line. Most times you'll see multiple "crimp" markings from the claws. If this happens change that line, they're weak points if you re-use the line.

I decided to go out a day before the Hurricane passes. It was extremely windy & a few days before The King's Tide. Remember to mentally mark that area so you don't recast there (unless you want your bait stolen again). Just know the signs.


----------

